# Holiday Baking is upon us!



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone!
Well the Holiday season has creeped up once again...I want to know what everyone is baking for halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas! What special recipes are you going to bust out to share with your loved ones this season? 

Happy Baking!


----------



## *amy* (Oct 28, 2007)

aguynamedrobert said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Well the Holiday season has creeped up once again...I want to know what everyone is baking for halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas! What special recipes are you going to bust out to share with your loved ones this season?
> 
> Happy Baking!


 
Hi a guy named.... Paula Dean's Pumpkin Tiramisu is one that's on the menu. (I think it was Paula's.) How about you?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2007)

We don't do much Halloween baking.  SO is making a pumpkin-shaped cake using a bundt pan to create a pumpkin look.

For Thanksgiving, it all depends on who and how many are coming to dinner.  I always shoot for pecan and pumpkin pies.  I think I'll aim for a chocolate pecan pie this year.  Then again, Son-In-Law loves lemon meringue...

Christmas is in Florida this year (shudder-warm weather holidays), so I don't expect to do much baking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll be making good ol' Libby's pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving - just me, DH, my mom and my stepfather, so one pie should be enough  For Christmas, I'll make Christmas Biscotti and maybe Mexican Wedding cookies.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 28, 2007)

What do you do differently to the Christmas Biscotti? Flavoring? Coloring?

Have a good one...


----------



## Katie H (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't usually do anything special bakingwise for Halloween.  In recent years it's only been Buck and I for Thanksgiving, so I've made the family's traditional pumpkin chiffon pie.  This year I think I'm going to do a different type pumpkin pie.  Haven't decided which yet.  I have nearly a dozen to choose from.

When it comes to Christmas, again just the two of us and our sweet teeth have been pretty dormant.  For sure I'll make potica, which is a tradition in my family.  It isn't Christmas without it.  Beyond that, I'm not sure.  When all the children were at home, I baked like a fool during the holidays.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 28, 2007)

For Christmas I want to do some of German cookies I used to get as a little girl in Germany.I want to make the Zimtsterne/Cinnamon Stars they are so good and Springerli cookiesI would love to make stollen a Christmas sweet bread.and Krapfen a yeasted dough that is fried it makes a round donut that is filled with jam and coated with powdered sugar.There are more but I cant think of them right now.
I also just ordered a German Festive Christmas Chest from germandeli.com it is made out metal and has beautiful pictures of old  Nurenburg(sp?) it is filled will all kinds of Lebkuchen and other treats very nostalgic for me.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Nov 25, 2007)

So what did everyone end up baking for Thanksgiving? I ended up doing 6 pumpkin pies and a chocolate tart and some biscuits....The tart turned out really good!

What did everyone else do?

Have a great day!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2007)

I made the chocolate pecan pie I had mentioned earlier.  I simply added some shredded semi-sweet chocolate to the melted butter in my regular pecan pie recipe and continued as usual.

I didn't care for it.  It tasted good but the added chocolate made it not taste like a pecan pie.  Instead, it was just a chocolate pie with pecans.  I really enjoy pecan pie so I feel like I missed out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> I'll be making good ol' Libby's pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving - just me, DH, my mom and my stepfather, so one pie should be enough  For Christmas, I'll make Christmas Biscotti and maybe Mexican Wedding cookies.





aguynamedrobert said:


> What do you do differently to the Christmas Biscotti? Flavoring? Coloring?
> 
> Have a good one...



Sorry, I never saw this question. The Christmas Biscotti recipe uses chopped mixed candied fruit (yellow, red and green), so when you slice them before baking the second time, you can see the holiday colors


----------



## merstar (Nov 25, 2007)

For cookies, I'm doing Mocha Truffle Cookies, Cinnamon Cookies, Jam Thumbprints (rolled in coconut), and maybe a few more. Not sure yet what other things I'll be baking.


----------



## MAXIEDECIMAL (Nov 27, 2007)

*Thanksgiving and Christmas*

I wanted something different for Thanksgiving this year. So I made a black forset cake, and a cream cheese pumpkin pie. For Christmas I am undecieded, but I will be making homemade candies to take to all my family parties.


----------



## Dina (Nov 27, 2007)

What are some famous Christmas desserts BESIDES cookies?


----------

